# New member need help identifying generator



## spderjhn (Feb 12, 2013)

looking at buying this generator from a guy to power a foam reactor. The motor is kubota dm850 which i am extremely familiar with and can rebuild with my eyes closed. The power distribution will be redone to my specifications. I am trying to figure out exactly what the generator head itself is. I am attaching pictures of the plate and all of the pictures i have. The guy says it came off a trailer that powered big work site lights. he thinks it is a 6 kw but it has 2 220 30 amp plugs so my math says it is a minimum of a 12 kw. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

That is interesting. It has CSA sticker so was built in France for export to Canada, you don't say where you are. Unfortunately the data plate is not clear enough to read in your photo, what is the ampere rating on it? BTW, what is a foam reactor?


----------

